# Oh the mess I made with a PDB file



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

Okay the plan was to sign up for fictionwise.com because then I can share the account with a friend who has a sony ereader. Those who cheat will reap..lol. I bought the new Wally Lamb book but what I didn't realize is that I bought in the PDF format which is not compatible with my lovely kindle. I have mobipocket and have tried converting and email customer support at Amazon. If someone nows how to download it in really simple layman terms that would be great. I guess what I really want to know is secure mobipocket the same as mobipocket for downloads from fictionwise? If you've all answered this a hundred times I'm really sorry


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Welcome madrye, glad you are here. Congrats on your first post. If you haven't introduced yourself in *The Into/Welcome Board * please do so.

I can't answer your question as I only use whispernet but there are others here who will give you an answer.

Linda


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Madrye,

sorry to hear about your problem!  I'm a little confused, the subject say PDB and your post says PDF which are two separate formats.  However, whichever it is, if it is a secure formats, it is not legally able to be converted to another format.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A secure MobiPocket book has DRM on it. It has a serial number that is not compatible with your Kindle serial number. There are methods to convert your Kindle serial number to the MobiPocket serial number, but I have yet to be able to get it to work.


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I've looked at so many places trying to fix this I've confused myself..lol. It's a pdb file I'm pretty sure, that's what the extension says. I guess my membership fee to fictionwise is a waste as most of the books available are of the romance variety and they're not my cup of tea.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

If you look at the FAQ at fictionwise, it seems that PDB files are the ones people use to read on Palm devices, smartphones, etc.

For your Kindle, you need to buy the unencrypted MultiFormat ebooks. Use the .mobi format.

You can have fictionwise email the books you buy directly to your Kindle (sort of like getting the book from Amazon via Whispernet). They have an FAQ that explains it all.

http://www.fictionwise.com/help/kindleFaq.htm

L


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I also just checked on Fictionwise. The new Wally Lamb book is a secure format, so that won't work on your Kindle, no matter what you do or how you try to convert it.

L


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

if you bought a secure PDB file it is probably the eReader variety. You can read eReader books on your computer, or iPhone/iPod Touch....but not on your Kindle. 
Any of the Multiformat books on Fictionwise will work on your kindle


----------



## Justina (Jan 1, 2009)

I downloaded the free Tess Gerritsen novel its a PDF format but when I used auto convert to change it to a Kindle format it said it was copyrighted - That means theres no way to get it on the Kindle right?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Justina said:


> I downloaded the free Tess Gerritsen novel its a PDF format but when I used auto convert to change it to a Kindle format it said it was copyrighted - That means theres no way to get it on the Kindle right?


Not legally. 

Have you checked the Kindle store? Sometimes the title is free there as well when publishers make 'em free on other sites. What's the title?

Ann


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Justina said:


> I downloaded the free Tess Gerritsen novel its a PDF format but when I used auto convert to change it to a Kindle format it said it was copyrighted - That means theres no way to get it on the Kindle right?


Is this the one you downloaded from her website for The Surgeon? Amazon had that book free a few months ago, but not anymore.

L


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I downloaded the free The Surgeon PDF too.... It opens in Acrobat and Preview, but Stanza will not open it. According to Acrobat, there is no security on the file. I will try on MobiPocket later today. I suspect it's a formatting problem, vs. a DRM issue.


----------

